# ford f250 v10 200,000 mi. your thoughts plez



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking at this f250 v10 with200k.Never has been a plow truck.Seems to be in nice shape.
But the miles scare me. anybody have this truck with similiar miles.should I stay away from it.I intend to put a plow on it.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

The newer gas motors seem to run forever. A buddy of mine has around 300k on his veterinarian truck and it has held up fine. He is not very nice to his equipment either.

What year is the truck?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've had 3 V10s the highest mile was 121k miles. all ran great and were very smooth current one had 103k on it. they say the V10s will last forever with correct maint. i'd say findout if anything has been replaced recently. tranny,frontend parts (balljoints, hubs, wheel barings..ect) and just take the overall condition of the truck into consideration. then the next thing is price...dont pay a bundle for a high mile truck when theres plenty of lower mile ones out there.

goodluck!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree with the guys above, in addition I bought my newest truck as it was the last year for the V-10's in 250/350's. Everything I read said the 2 V were great and the 3 V was even better. I plan on running this thing into the ground...

The power from the V-10 is next to none...only issue I heard on the older V-10 was the spark plug thread problem or something along that line. But with the miles on yours that problem either never existed on your particular vehicle or it was fixed.

Other than that, hope the price is right and good luck with the purchase !!


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just bought a 99 350 w a v10. 183000 miles. Never plowed, but was a work truck. Lets hope we get some more miles out of it. It does need some minor work but I drove it 3 hrs home w no problems. When buying trucks that their main purpose is plowing you gotta buy em right.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Trust me, I love my Ford trucks, but my advice for taking _any _truck with 200,000 miles on it and hoping to turn it into a reliable plow truck would be _stop no and don't._


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say with 200k miles it has proven that it is up for the challenge. If it is running ok with no major leaks it is probably good to go for another 200k miles. Check the oil and make sure that it doesn't look like tar, and the antifreeze should be green(or gold depending on the year). If it is rust brown it probably needs some attention. Pull a coil and look at the top of the spark plug. If it has a white dot painted on it that indicates that the plugs have never been changed(if it is a 3V then reverse this statement, assuming the plugs were bought from Ford). At 200k though I would be more concerned with the life remaining in an original automatic transmission over that of the engine.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Be sure to check the exhaust manifold studs. It would depend on the price. I have seen 99-00 for under 4G.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

as long as it looks like the truck was taken care of and its in good mechanical condition, no leaks, squeeks or shakes you should be fine. general contractor i used to work with ran through 2 v10 350's. drove an insane amount of miles, lived very far from where he worked and traveled alot. sold the first with over 300k miles and still ran fine and last time i saw him a year ago, his 04 had 346k miles and once again, no problems at all. he just told me he keeps right on top of the maintenance and never had any problems aside from maintenace with either truck and he towed a lot with it too, 10k plus loads. first one was on original trans somehow and the second one had the trans done at like 220k. id say if you have a good price, go for it


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a 2000 350 v10 its been a plow truck all its life its got 185k on it.The only problems Ive had are rear ujoints And front wheel bearings those are my fault though because I run 37 inch tires in the summer. By far the toughest truck Ive ever had. Just remember to have someone else change the spark plugs, so when they screw them up its thier fault.


----------

